# Lies and deceit!!



## ARatNamedCleo (May 12, 2017)

(Just a rant) What kind of world do we live in when the UPS system can promise us Christmas morning be delivered by 8 pm and then NOT DELIVER?! Lol. I sat on my porch until 10 pm waiting for our new cage and it never came. Updated this morning to tonight delivery. One more day to get to move our girls in together.. Bummer.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh, that sucks. Wishing you luck for it to come soon!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well, the people who work on delivery are only human, so I can't expect them to always deliver on time. But I do feel your pain. I ordered a CN 2 weeks before I went on a long trip. It was suppose to deliver in 5 days, but instead it arrived the day before I had to go. Talk about a mad scramble to put it together and accessorize it! Add to that the fact that my model was missing a lid, the pan was cracked, and the pieces didn't fit. But with some hot glue and the bars from another cage, I was able to fix it right up. I also used a heavy duty hammer to straighten out the metal, so in the end, all was well! I was more ticked for my cage being so broken than it being late, but seeing how much my girl love their CN, it was totally worth it's. 

I hope you get your cage soon, and in better condition than I got mine!


----------



## ARatNamedCleo (May 12, 2017)

lol Shadow after hearing that, I have zero reason to complain.


----------



## CraftingDreams (Oct 24, 2017)

When it comes to larger cages, just be thankful it wasnt sent fedex and you didnt have a creep like I had. I actually ordered a ferret nation, it arrived and was fine, ordered a second a few weeks later, and when it arrived I asked the guy if he could bring it up... I needed to go up 2 flights and they at least have a dolly, but he said no they were not allowed to do that. Well, it was damaged. So I had to pack it up and have them pick it up.. when the guy arrived (same one), he got so nasty.. and said "this IS the last one right? you are not ordering more of these things?"... First of all, if I was, its not your business, just do your job. Its my money and Im the one lugging it past the front door... you took it from the truck to the door which was all of 10 ft. I was so mad, that I called and not only filed a complaint about his attitude, but also found out they DO take them up for the customers. This guy was just a nasty one. I kid you not, I so wish I had the money and space to order 5 more just to be a snot. lol.. instead, I avoided using FedEx like the plague.

UPS has their issues... but I have never met a UPS delivery guy that was nasty, and to me... Ill make due with a late parcel so I dont have to deal with nasty..


----------

